# Weird honking nosie...?



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

Lately I've been hearing this strange honking noise, almost like a guinea pig makes, or a bike horn, coming from my rat's cage at night. 
I've never really heard this before it seems to happen when one of my boys starts sniffing around. He has a tiny amount of porphyrin around his nostrils that i noticed today. wondering if something is wrong?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like it might be an upper respiratory problem.


----------



## SgtPigeon (Apr 3, 2007)

I was afraid of that. thank you for your input. i'll have to set up an appointment at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

My sister saw her rats opening their mouths, only shoeing their gums, and going "QWA." A bit like geese.
It's not infection, (vet check..)
It's more like when they fight, Vicki said they'd been a weird litter, lol..


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

That kind of sounds like the sound my dog makes when she gets a hairball in her throat.

I doubt ratties should make honking noises. Going to the vet just in case is probably the best idea!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

how is ur rat now?
Jess x


----------

